
59% of Amazon Sellers Are from China - votrechienb
https://www.ecomcrew.com/amazon-sellers-by-country/
======
votrechienb
59% of all third party Amazon sellers are from China. 35% from the U.S.. 4%
from Hong Kong. And the rest from various countries.

20% of ALL sellers are from Shenzhen alone.

~~~
general_orr
all is inaccurate. and the title is inaccurate.

it's sellers of the top 2000 products, which is "only a few hundred results".

